# is low voltage a good field to get into



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

It's great if you want to endlessly compete against low paid hacks that have almost no regard for workmanship and quality.


----------



## cthermond (Feb 10, 2011)

MTW said:


> It's great if you want to endlessly compete against low paid hacks that have almost no regard for workmanship and quality.


 That sounds the same as 120-600v systems.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

I think it's okay, as long as you ALSO do that, not JUST do that. Keep it as part of your business and bid it appropriately.. if people want it done cheap, let them pay the cheap guys. 

Then when those guys screw stuff up, you can come in and be the hero and bill like a hero.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

It depends where you live, and if you can specialize. 

Like in chicago, there is a lot of low voltage work, especially fire alarm.


----------



## FlyingSparks (Dec 10, 2012)

Fire alarm and commercial data are good fields.


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

Good idea around here


----------

